

World’s Smallest Drone Autopilot System Goes Open Source - lizdresher
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2013/08/drone-autopilot/

======
SEJeff
Reminds me of the openpilot controller:

[http://www.openpilot.org](http://www.openpilot.org)

